# The Mystery Of The Grandfather Clock



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, can any one provide a solution to this mystery?

On a local online selling site I saw an advert for a victorian long case clock. It was well described, included reference to some damage and that it had been recently serviced. I made an enquiry in the morning and was told it had to be cash and a quick sale was wanted. I again asked what would be a convenient time to see the clock and didn't get a reply till the evening.

The seller advised that she was stuck out of town with work responsibilities. That afternoon, at her expense, the clock had been collected by Federal Express. If I gave my address she would pass it on to them who in turn would contact me to arrange delivery. I would have 30 minutes to examine the clock. If there was anything wrong I could refuse the delivery, if all was well I would make cash payment for the clock.

I apologise in advance if the "catch" in this story is obvious or if the post is in anyway not really appropriate for the forum. I have spoken to a few collectors / dealers but no answers. An explanation would help me rid myself of the image of a delivery person standing at the door with a wrapped up 8 foot longcase clock!

Thanks

David


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Caveat Emptor............. Buyer Beware!! It's like saying i bought a car from an auction, haven't seen it but it's getting delivered.........Cash and a quick sell?  Alarm bells should be ringing so loud you can hear it on the moon!

Good luck anyways....... let us know what happens

P.S. i think this should be in the "clock" section


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Would the "feds" pick up an item without a delivery address? Methinks :bull*******:

I'd avoid any further contact and NOT give out delivery details - they know you've got Â£400 in readies to pay for it? Two guys at door in darkness with *baseball bats* wrapped up in brown paper?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. The alarm bells were ringing loudly but I hadn't considered wrapped up baseball bats, thats cured my curiosity. Surely such a thing couldn't happen in our fair city Mel?

The mystery remains and I only hope that there is not somebody else presently waiting for a delivery! I think it is all too easy to focus on your interest rather than plain common sense.

Thanks for replying.

Regards

David


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> P.S. i think this should be in the "clock" section


and where would that be?

The reason I ask is that I have an old wall clock that my great grandfather bought in 1908 & everyone HATES it. But I love it & wouldn't mind showing it off to folk that might appreciate it!

A taster:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, David said *"OUR"* fair city - which must mean Enbra! :lol: :yes:

Oh - right, you mean where would clock be posted  That would be here, I think David posted in general first and it was moved here! :to_become_senile:

I used to have one of those wall clocks - called a "!Wag at The Wall!" clock up this way. Mrs Mel couldn;t stand the chimes - :sadwalk:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Deco said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. i think this should be in the "clock" section
> ...


I'm partial to Vienna Regulator's and have made a couple, that looks to be a very nice example

Please start a new thread and paste a few more pics

This is a useful site for info on them

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Deco said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. i think this should be in the "clock" section
> ...


I would love that in my house..............


----------

